# Conseils achat iPad



## kabenar (5 Août 2019)

J'envisage de m'offrir un iPad mais suis vraiment néophyte sur la gamme .
Ipad, iPad Pro ? Je ne sais pas
Cet iPad me servirait à l'utilisation d'applications photos telle Spark Post par exemple
Utilisation également sur les réseaux sociaux sachant que je suis créatrice d'accessoires canins, donc beaucoup de photos à partager, à retoucher etc
Au niveau budget moins de 700 € ça serait cool .
Dernière chose je n'ai pas encore d'Iphone ( Huawei P20 Pro ) mais un Mac Book Pro
Merci pour vos conseils avisés


----------



## Chris K (5 Août 2019)

Bonjour,

Et qu’est-ce que t’apporterai un iPad par rapport à ton MacBook Pro selon toi ?

Sinon, Le dernier iPad Air avec Pencil ça me semblerait correct. Faut aller en magasin voir si la taille écran te convient.


----------



## kabenar (5 Août 2019)

Je fais tous les jours des petits montages photos sur mon téléphone , pas toujours facile vu la taille de l'écran


----------



## Chris K (5 Août 2019)

Ok.

Un iPad Pro me semble disproportionné pour tes besoins (d’autant que tu as un MacBook Pro en complément).
Donc soit l’iPad Air : https://www.apple.com/fr/ipad-air/ soit l’iPad tout court : https://www.apple.com/fr/ipad-9.7/


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (5 Août 2019)

Effectivement, si tu as un MaCBook Pro à côté, l'iPad Pro a moins d'intérêt. Ou alors tu comptes revendre le mac et dans ce cas, cela change la donne.


----------



## kabenar (6 Août 2019)

ecatomb a dit:


> Effectivement, si tu as un MaCBook Pro à côté, l'iPad Pro a moins d'intérêt. Ou alors tu comptes revendre le mac et dans ce cas, cela change la donne.


Non non je ne revends pas mon Mac Book , ça serait en complément


----------

